# Vamoots RSL cranks?



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

Has anyone tried using Cannondale Hollowgram Sl cranks on their Vamoots RSL?

I’ve currently got mine set up with Dura Ace 7900 cranks using Problem Solvers bb30 adaptors. I’m having a bit of trouble getting the cranks to spin freely. If I don’t preload the left crank arm enough with the Shimano cap screw the arms work loose within 30km of riding. Too much preload and they’ll stay tight for 100km or so but they don’t spin freely. The bike was built up by my LBS, who have built up a number of bikes for me and I watched them built up the Moots for me too. We (myself and the lbs) are 100% confident that the PFBB30, cranks and adaptor are installed correctly.

Is anyone using different adaptors to run Shimano cranks on the Vamoots RSL?

I’m going to try the RWC adaptors and failing that I’d like to run a set of Cannondale Holllowgram SL BB30 cranks, which I'm guessing will use the 104mm spindle?


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

It seems like you buy into an expensive problem that most of us Moots owners do not have. Sorry I wish I had some info for you.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes it's very frustrating. The Problem Solvers adaptors seem to be designed so that they sit inside the inner race but also on top of the bearing seals and i'm guessing this is where the tightness is coming from. The RWC adaptors look like they will sit inside the inner race and just around the outside face of the outer race so they could fix it. I might have a line on a new Rotor 3D+ crankset for a good price so that could solve it too. I'm happy to try a few things before giving up and fitting a Red crankset.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I run the FSA K-Force light crankset (with Q-Rings) on my PF30 ti bike. No problems.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I can get a set of FSA BB30 cranks cheaply but I don't really want them. I missed out on the Rotor cranks, but the RWC adapters are on their way. Ideally I'd like to keep my Dura Ace cranks or run Rotor or Cannondale cranks. I'll see what happens.


----------

